# Almond question



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Has anyone mated almond and qualmond together? What would this produce?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I have not but I think the two are at the same locus. I don't know if you could have both or not but it would have to be a cockbird. Good question.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Please try it, you may be the first,and report back to us. I'm planning to try faded brown and almond this year, similar scenario.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Ive finally got these two mated up and sitting on eggs. I will keep this updated. This is the almond hen, i will try to post a pic of the qualmond cock tomorrow.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The first baby from my almond hen and faded brown cock is rec. red. Ya, both parents carry it and I presume it's a hen. The other egg didn't hatch so maybe it was a lethal combination of faded and almond. The next two eggs are do to hatch any day and both look good so far.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I too would be interested to hear the results, If you breed an almond cock that produces both almond and qualmond hens and this scenario repeats itself we could almost rule out the two genes being lethal when in combo with each other. I am assuming almond is dominant over qualmond here but in all honesty I am not sure of the order of dominance at this locus.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Tmaas - i was afraid that lethal would be the outcome. If it is, then its likely to be the same in my mating. Evan - suppose i get an almond cock out of this, correct me if im wrong, but are you saying he could carry qualmond? If so what would be the best mate to test this and what ratios could i expect?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

All cocks will be almond yes as the hen is almond and almond is dominant, Half the cocks should pick up qualmond from the father. If lethal, these cocks will likely die however I suspect it will not be ( just a guess )

The best way to test it would be to breed the almond to wildtype and see if any of the young are qualmond, If they are you know he carries it.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Here is the qualmond cock


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Tmaas if you get an almond hatched out of your mating will it be a deroy?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It could be, since both parents carry rec. red.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Creek. Statistically 1 in 4 of Tmass's almonds will be homozygous recessive red.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Well they did something ive never seen before. They moved one egg out of the nest and are continuing to sit on it while leaving the other to chill. I noticed this and put the egg back under the hen. The next morning they had moved one egg back into the nest and the hen continues to sit on the other egg outside of the nest. They are making a new nest directly beside the old nest. Guess we will see if the one egg hatches. Evan, Tmaas - any explanation to this behavior? Ive heard of completely abandoning a nest site due to rodents or some other cause but to abandon just one egg and nest just to build another directly beside it? Odd


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

They abandoned both eggs today. Both were fertile, i would have put them under another pair but ive already split up my breeders for the year. Guess we will wait for round two.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Gutted, I hate that. No explanation from me, I try to not dissect things like this on the first instance. If the issues repeats itself then maybe it is worth some of my brain power but I generally put the first instance down to bad luck or "nature" but that does not say there is no reason, I just cannot be bothered trying to ascertain it in case it is a random occurrence.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

My pair is sitting again. They have moved to the nest box directly below the old one. Ive noticed a few things about my qualmond cock. He doesnt help much with the nest building, the hen did most of it. And he sits at odd times and not for very long. Im wondering if this is because he is young and inexperienced (2012) or just simply because hes a bad father. I guess time will tell. But i think the odd sitting on his part is the reason behind them abandoning the first clutch. Tmaas what happened with your second round?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Second round results were, both eggs developing to hatching time but one of them didn't make it out of the egg, only pipped. The other one appears to be a light almond but not sure yet. It's an interesting smeary looking nearly feckless expression for a cock bird. We'll have to wait for first molt.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Well these two guys hatched out over the weekend while i was out of town. The one with very little down is noticeably smaller than the other and appears weaker. Could this just be that it is the hen or a double dose almond and will die in a few days? Time will tell....


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Here is a pic of my latest squeaker from my faded brown t-check het. rr cock and my best almond het. rr hen. This character has no hint of blue/black flecking, or flecking at all for that matter. Just rr feather tips on white base color. There has never been any piebald in either parents ancestry nor offspring.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pic, Tmaas. I hatched a similar bird from an almondxkite mating. It has the reddish tint on a cream base color. It does already have some flecking though. I will post a pic. Could yours not having any flecks be due to the faded gene? All faded almonds ive seen had no flecking. On another note, both my squabs from the qualmondxalmond mating are doing good. The bigger one is already showing some flecking in the little pin feathers that are starting to come out but looks to be a cream base color. The small one is catching up now but is still too naked to tell what it could be. Ive never hatched an almond this naked. I will get pics today.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Almondxkite


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Qualmondxalmond squabs


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The young looks as bald as most the almonds I have bred but they do vary a little. Interesting to see if it is a cock as it should of course breed almond and qualmond hens if it is. The qualmond will be a hen.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

25ish days old


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Nest mate, the bigger of the two. I presume is the cock


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

Creek13 said:


> Nest mate, the bigger of the two. I presume is the cock


Very nice blue almond cock.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

A video of one of my racing pigeon,an almond cock.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIE6799Rqj8

This cock is blue T-pattern,het kite,het RR,het smoky.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

fantastic well done


----------

